# freshwater abalone?



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

i came across something in a freshwater tank at the lfs today called an algae eating abalone. anyone have info/ experience with these?


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

This is probably some sort of FW limpet.


----------

